# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle Released V3.27.16

## Shamseldeen Victory

*BST Dongle Released V3.27.16 - Discussion Here*        V3.27.16
-------------------- *Added:* [Samsung]
> Added SCH-P709 {Unlock,IMEI/MEID,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SCH-P709E {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI/MEID,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SCH-P729 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,IMEI/MEID,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-G920AZ {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T705W {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T715 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T715C {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T715Y {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T815 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T815C {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T815Y {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T817 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T817P {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)MEID,Read/Write EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T817R4 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)MEID,Read/Write EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T817W {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-G530AZ {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-G530MU {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-G530P {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-G530T {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-G530W {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added GT-S7278 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,IMEI,Read/Write EFS}
> Added GT-S7278U {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,IMEI,Read/Write EFS}
> Added GT-S7898 {Unlock,IMEI,Read/Write EFS}
> Added SM-G3858 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-J100F {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-J100FN {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-J100G {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-J100M {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-J100MU {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-J100Y {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-J110F {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-J110G {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-J110M {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-G361F {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-G388F {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-G531F {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-G531M {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-G531Y {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-T239 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-T2397 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-T239C {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-T239M {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-G9250 {OneKey Recovery(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G9209 {OneKey Recovery(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G9200 {OneKey Recovery(5.1.x)}
> Added SM-G920F {OneKey Recovery(5.1.x)}
> Added GT-I9195 {OneKey Recovery(4.2.x/4.3)}
> Added GT-I9060 {OneKey Recovery(4.4.x)}  [Xiaomi]
> Added Redmi NOTE1S(CDMA) {ScreenLock,OneKey Recovery}  *Fixed:*
> Added Samsung Wipe EFS for SM-N9005 etc
> Fixed press "Stop" button facing error bug
> Optimized P2P online updater tools  *Information:*
* SPRD read/write cert already added as beta version, if you have any SPRD model contact us please.  Thanks to: ddilshod93, ..::CHAIN::.. for beta version test and feedback.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Facebook:-* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
GsmBest Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Quote:  			 				World's Frist SM-G361H/DS Key:0557 with usb via BST Dongle read Super imei and Write Done     
Thanks to BST TEAM Very much

----------


## mohamed73

*بارك الله بك اخي*

----------

